# Outlook 2016 Update for June 2016



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> A Rollup Update has been released for Outlook 2016. This is a non-security update which contains 12 documented improvements and fixes.
> 
> Most notable fixes are:
> 
> ...


Outlook 2016 Update for June 2016 - HowTo-Outlook


----------

